# Summer Welsh Meet



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys & Gals,

I started a thread a while ago but we didn't get anything off the ground. But recently PaulaTT has been nudging me to organise something, and as Welsh rep, as much as I hate meeting other TT owners, I feel I kind of have to do something....... ;D

I'm looking to organise an event where all the Welsh owners can get together and say "hiya". Of course anyone is welcome to travel over either of the bridges or down over the M50 - but I'm hoping to get a good turn out from the residents if at all possible!!

Basically I want to throw it open to suggestions. We've got 3 basic choices as to "type of day/date":

1) evening meet after work, restaurant, pub, Cardiff Bay with a quiet and relaxed drive to show off to the locals

2) Saturday / Sunday drive out into the more interesting scenery. Lets call this one a bit more of a "hoon" - but not wanting to put the first timers off, you can be sure I'll be driving at with backmarkers in mind and with regular stops! Finish (or start?) with a pub lunch.

3) (never been done in Wales before) a NIGHTTIME drive. Perhaps start for a late meal (pizza, curry or whatever) then go and tour either Cardiff (to pose) or out into the interesting scenery to test the Xenons. Roads should be pretty empty.....

Apart from not clashing with the National Meet (for which I hope to be organising a Saturday cruise over from Wales) and also avoiding the weekends before and after the National (for obvious reasons) at this moment, most weekends are OK with me... (and the majority of evenings too - check out my quality social life!)

So I need to know

a) who is interested in coming along
b) what sort of meet to do you want
c) when you can make it

Any other comments welcome. I've organised a few hoons in the past, but fully open to organising something a bit different this time. That includes a Saturday night out on the town doing naughty things if thats what you want - flaming Sambuca is optional


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

1. Me
2. Either
3. Anytime(just about)


----------



## ttim (May 6, 2002)

As above

TTIM


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Both welcome 

But you also both live in Bristol. And are regulars..... 

Am hoping to tempt out some of the Welsh contingent and perhaps some "meet newbies"


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

If I'm not busy the weekend you pick, is a Vauxhall welcome?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes, I want to come along!
Liked all the ideas but evening meet posing down the Bay sounds good.
Anytime before 27th July, social life permitting......


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

I'm in/on for it! ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

JampoTT,
I think it would help things along a bit if you identified some possible dates for this meet. It is all a bit vague at the moment!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stick my name down Tim.

Pretty much the whole of July is out, but after that is clear at the moment.

We need to sort a posse weekend with partners (as discussed a few weeks ago) ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PaulaTT - vague - yes, very much so. I'm entirely open to suggestions regarding dates. I mean do people want to squeeze something in before the national meet (ie last weekend in June / First weekend in July) or shall I push this back into August?

If we're doing an evening meet, that sounds a lot more flexible in terms of dates, but does generally preclude the longer distance travellers unless they camp overnight....

Paul - Get sorting, buddy. Could do with hitting the sauce again


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

*Bah humbug* don't want you young ruffians round our way again we've only just got back on speaking terms with the local constabulary after the last event!  

BTW if you're allowing bloody Vauxhalls you should allow the other germans to join in too! A multi brand hoon!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> BTW if you're allowing bloody Vauxhalls you should allow the other germans to join in too! A multi brand hoon! Â


Thing is, we would have to keep stopping for you to fill up with fuel or for you to catch up, if we let you come along  ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I promise to bring a spare thimble of petrol... That'll double the range


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'm up for 2. or 3. but cannot usually get out on a school night, so 1. is out of the question unless it's a Friday...


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Can we meet before end of July as cant do August due to hols?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

me and my butty are up 4 it,dont care when,the bay sounds nice,i was there last friday afternoon(by all the food places) for the first time and i struggled to find parking,most of it you needed a parking voucher,any suggetions


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi Guys...........

Long time no speak. Well, lets start from.....blah de blah....... etc, etc.

Now thats done, can I come along for the welsh meet? would be nice to catch up with you chaps........as long as the police are not anywhere near abergavenny!!!!


----------

